# SCENE Magazine London Music Awards



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,


During the winter months, SCENE Magazine had their online polls open for the public to vote for their favourite London artist or group for various genres and abilities. Arkham Dispatch was nominated for Best Rock Group.


Last night was the awards ceremony. It seemed a bit disorganized, managing to run almost an hour later then it was supposed to. There were a few great bands with a couple subpar ones mixed in.


I'd like to give a shout-out to some great local talent:


Baptized in Blood - best metal/hardcore group
Staylefish - best world group (ska/reggae)
Tam Duong - best overall artist of the year


*Arkham Dispatch* was awarded Best Rock Group in London! Thanks to all who voted, and we can't wait to get our next single online and to finish our debut album! This fall is going to be one hell of a party


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Good going! We'll be watching for the tour!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hopefully sooner rather than later! Our top priority is to finish our album to get airplay and show other bands.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey! Good day! I played in London when I was in road bands, a beautiful city,
especially the mansion side of town, all those rich political families.
But more than that, all the nursing colleges and university.

Considering how much those nursing students are willing to dedicate their lives, helping us when hurting,
I hope they got a special vote for their favorite bands.

But what's happening now? Arkham Dispatch, might be named from a movie or book, but I don't know.
And "Staylefish" sounds like stale fish. Is that right? This is another name not making much music sense, online.

I wouldn't only worry about getting your album out. How about a song, right now?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How about four?

Arkham Dispatch | London, ON, CA | Rock | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------

